# Alde 3010 Compact Heating System - not working



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are more than 9 radiators to bleed on a Bustner 747-2. Our 4 month old heating system has stopped working - although never very hot when new. We have bled 8 of the radiators but cannot get to the one at the back of the passenger seat in the service hatch - any ideas - we are reluctant to contact the dealers - Lazydays Shropshire - they just don't want to know. (Already had knew gearbox fitted so hoping we aren't 'jinxed'. Also no heat from the heat exchanger when we are travelling. Any help more than greatly appreciated. Graham & Chris


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi travelsRus2

I`m not so sure that you might only have to bleed the upper rads,ie: the ones in the alcove,being the highest point.Read the manual as it tells you in there somewhere.

The heat exchanger if you dont know is situated in the first under floor locker on the passenger side.Stick your head in there and it is on the left with a valve on top,but it is very concealed.This might be closed but,mine was open from the factory.

steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Graham & Chris

Steve is spot on with the info. To get good heat from the engine you need to switch on the switch labelled 'pumpe' above the sink which circulates the engine heat to the habitation.

My system leaks currently and have booked a call from an Alde engineer. I find it gets overly hot when running on gas and not warm enough when on 240volts. Earliest they could call was the 18th!! Keep an eye on the header tank level in the wardrobe and you can check the heat produced on the exposed pipes there.

Good luck

Ed


----------



## ricko (Aug 23, 2007)

Further to this does anybody know where the safety/drainage valve is I shut down the 12volt because It was being stored for a month or two. I now find that I can't fill the boiler or draw water I presume it is because this valve is still open. The manual (which is the old model manual) says it is in the underfloor area under the dinette, but I can't find this.

Any ideas?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

To comment on a couple of points above - It's a while since I've played around with an Alde but this might be of some help:

The domestic water drain is usually yellow in colour and mounted on the floor so the water goes outside - the valve is spring loaded, down is closed, up is open.

Regarding performance on mains versus gas, you have to bear in mind that the 230v heating element is barely a third as powerful as the gas boiler in terms of outlput, so will take alot longer to heat the vehicle and water. Best to run flat out on gas to warm up and then switch over to mains to tick over.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Nick

The old manual is rubbish for this area. 

The drainage valves can be found if you open the drivers side garage door and look down to the right. There are two circular holes that should have white plastic covers. The nearest one to you has two small valves in it that are opened by lifting the levers vertically.

Hope this helps

Ed


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Now fixed*

As an update my ALDE system is now fixed. The leak turned out to be a flaw in the header tank between the two connectors and the overheating was due to the control panel thermostat by the sink not working which the engineer replaced. I cannot fault the ALDE customer service or the diligence of the engineer. He assured me that the boilers are very reliable normally and the best there is so I hope we were just unlucky and it will now be reliable.

Ed


----------



## ricko (Aug 23, 2007)

*Alde system*

Thanks for your replies

It would help if I looked at the correct boiler. The safety valve I am refering to mentioned when shutting down for up to six months is actually the Trumatic one. I was already aware of the boiler drains which is the Alde system. Like you say the manual isn't the clearest. I asked the dealer (Discovery Nee Barrons) and they said that Burstner are still supplying the old manual with new models being rolled out so I suppose we will have to wait till they go to 2009/10 model for a 2008 manual.

Learning Process eh

Cheers 
Nick


----------

